# British Tan/ Khaki



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

I recently received a pair of M2s in this color and am on the fence about them. Quite a bit darker than I expected. Kinda a "mustardy" element to the color. I think I just need to warm up to them though. 

Are you a fan of british khaki? 

If so, what do you wear your's with? Navy (shetland, v-neck, blazer) for sure, and blue or white OCBD would work. But what else? Maybe charcoal knit w white shirt? I have a grey tweed with some bold sky blue in it that I think will be nice, but it is currently at the shop.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Huh? Isn't this the normal usual default habitual color for khakis to be? Everything goes with it.

There are different tones. Too faded and you're in Dockers territory. Too rich and you're wearing yellow pants. I think J. Crew's "British Khaki" is the Platonic ideal.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

As I age, I'm warming to the darker, browner shades of khaki. Wrangler (of all people) until recently made a great pair of inexpensive well-fitting chinos in a beautiful shade of khaki - lots of medium light brown, some dove grey, and just enough dull yellow to keep them from taking on a reddish cast. I like a bit more grey in the mix than yellow, but I really dislike that shade of khaki that has a green cast to it. Luckily, you don't see nearly as much of that as you did 25 years ago. I've noticed, too, that for some vendors, Khaki is the new Stone. I ordered some khaki pants from LL Bean recently, and while the pants are excellent, their khaki color was actually as light as an old pair of stone-colored Dockers shorts I own.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Yes, yes I am. So much so....I'll be wearing my Bill's M2 pair today.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

I am a fan of British khaki and I'll be wearing my new M2s today just like I have for the past week (gotta break 'em in).

When I first tried these on, my fiancee mentioned how much she liked the dark khaki. I'm awful about playing colors off of one another (I guess I could rewrite that as, "I'm awful at matching colors"), but I've found it to go very well with blue, green, and grays.


----------



## tlocke (Jan 9, 2010)

I am a fan of Bill's British Khaki. I have a lot of olive and earth tone sweaters and sport coats and they pair well with them. Also great with navy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I actuall prefer the British Khaki color to the lighter toned khakis, be it used in a pair of chinos, a G9 jacket or even the chapeau, to be found on my head! The darker British khaki goes with everything it's lighter toned bretheren worked with.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

The only pair of Bill's I own right now are the M2s in British khaki. Like others, I am a huge fan. I don't really see the problem with matching such pants with other things. As Eagle says, anything that would work with a lighter khaki pant should work with them.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Agree with above that British khaki goes well with anything a lighter khaki does. I especially like with a blue or yellow OCBD.



Sir Cingle said:


> The only pair of Bill's I own right now are the M2s in British khaki. Like others, I am a huge fan. I don't really see the problem with matching such pants with other things. As Eagle says, anything that would work with a lighter khaki pant should work with them.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> I actuall prefer the British Khaki color to the lighter toned khakis, be it used in a pair of chinos, a G9 jacket or even the chapeau, to be found on my head! The darker British khaki goes with everything it's lighter toned bretheren worked with.


I cast my lot with you, Eagle. The "stone" offerings in chinos come dangerously close to feel of white pants, and if you wear white pants, you might as well buy some platform shoes and dance the night away.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Count me in as another British Khaki fan, but I think we're all walking a fine line here. If a British person were to see us on the streets in our Bill's he might think "There, at last, is a fellow countryman with whom I can share a pint and a story! Oh it warms m'heart!" and then upon finding that we're Americans, shed a tear and walk away a broken man.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I prefer Khaki, not stone, over British khaki.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Partly to Trip's point, "British khaki" is just a name. J. Crew's version is a much lighter color than the Bills version. For example. (It's perfect I think.)


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

bd79cc said:


> ...As I age, I'm warming to the darker, browner shades of khaki.....


This is it. To my eye, these need a hue substantially darker than themselves(ex. navy), or with enough contrast (O'connell's "thistle") or the total look becomes a bit to homogenous. I will play around a bit and maybe even post a pic when I feel good about the results!


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Mississippi Mud said:


> I cast my lot with you, Eagle. The "stone" offerings in chinos come dangerously close to feel of white pants, and if you wear white pants, you might as well buy some platform shoes and dance the night away.


Or get a white cap and start a painting business


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

me too, bd: I like the Bill's Britsh K, but not with camel or tan-ish sweaters.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a pair of LLBean chinos in "Light Khaki", I think they are a good look in the summer in certain contexts but they are really too light. The pockets show through slightly. I prefer the mid khaki color but also like the darker color in the fall and winter.

Today I'm wearing a pair of J.Crew bedford cords in a light brownish/taupe color that is very appealing to me. Would like to have chinos this color.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

+1 in favor of British Khaki. I have a pair from BB and quite frankly prefer them over their standard khaki. I wear them with everything that I would wear with standard.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

I like them, too, though less so for Bills poplins, which have too much yellow in them. Dare I say I like the stone a good deal in summer, and white ducks even more? It may surprise some that it has never compelled me to walk under the El with a pizza sandwich or display chest hair.


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

Filson has a comparable gold color. I am a big fan. Much better than classic Bill's khaki.


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

I have Bills Khakis in the British Tan and Khaki colors. I like them both.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I have Bills M1 and M2 in British Khaki. I have a few tweeds I wear them with and also with a blue blazer. I like the color better than the lighter khaki.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

British Tan is my first choice in both khakis/chinos and dress trousers! It's a great color plus all tan shades are "neutral" and go with everything.

Review these articles linked from the Home Page:








*COORDINATION*
*
Coordination
Color Coordination
Practical Color Help*
*Color Made Simple!*


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

That's all as may be, but Muffy don't like it.

Regards,


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

That is one draconian prep.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Muffy is a dictator. Don't be dictated.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

A self-appointed expert: we know all about that on our forums, where a lively give-and-take keeps people in line.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

Not Our Khakis, Dear.

Regards,


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't agree with the Muffster on British Khaki or Olive. Of course, I don't seek the advice of women on how to dress. Not that I don't like them or respect them. I agree with this guy. I like them very much and often seek the advice of women, just not on how to dresss myself. . . .


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

Muffy is cute enough to be obeyed, but I would not want her buying my pants for me. I actually like the dark color Bill's for dress wear in summer and they work in winter down to about 40, which is about as cool as we get around here. Muff's fav traditional khakis are my favorite, too, but they look a little light for this time of year. 

Except for seersucker and cashmere, I try to make my clothes go most of the year if I can. 

I very much like your blog, by the way. Nice piece of work. It looks like a good resource for further study. Is it all Muffy approved, pretty much? Just trying to get calibrated....


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry, not my blog! It's a good one, isn't it!


----------



## a pine tree (Jun 20, 2010)

Her blog is a great place to waste some time on the internet (fantastic scenery in her pictures), but I wholeheartedly disagree with her views on dark khakis. 
British khaki and dark khaki - :thumbs-up:


----------

